# Laptop Won't turn on.



## madmatty (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a Samsung R40 Plus. Recently it has stopped turning on. I press the power button and the power lights come on and the lights at the top flash but then it just dies. Is there any solution to this and if not would i be able to take the HDD from this and put it in my toshiba laptop?


----------



## elephant007 (Aug 31, 2008)

What is the flash sequence? Generally there are three lights, one is a power light, one is a hard drive light and one is a battery light. Are those lights flashing in any kind of sequence?
Check to see how many memory modules you have, if you have two, pull one out and see if you can boot it, if not, put it back in, remove the other and see if it boots. My guess is it's probably a bad memory module.


----------



## madmatty (Sep 1, 2008)

The lights at the top that flash are Number lock, Caps Lock and Scroll lock nothing else. The power Light turns on and when the rest flash it all dies.


----------



## elephant007 (Aug 31, 2008)

did you try the memory swap thing I mentioned?


----------



## madmatty (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes I did it still doesn't work


----------



## AugustusCaesar (Sep 1, 2008)

Unplug the mains, remove the battery and press the power for 5 to 10 seconds. This will remove any residual power from the laptop. Replace battery and connect to mains. Then switch on laptop.
This is a good fix if the problem is a simple one. If not then come back and see what else we can give you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried it with battery alone or AC adapter alone? If what was advised previously by AugustusCaesar does not help, consider stripping down the laptop. Leave keyboard, mobo, LCD and RAM. Remove CD and HDD drive, Wifi card and modem card. Observe for any beeps or errors on the screen.


----------



## madmatty (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok Thanks. I found the problem the HDD wasn't working properly.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Can you share with us your method or steps that helped you land with that conclusion?


----------



## madmatty (Sep 1, 2008)

I took the HDD out and Put it in another laptop which didn't turn on when i pressed the power button so i am going to buy a new laptop as it was getting old.


----------

